# Welch's with fiber?



## Daisy317 (Apr 16, 2010)

So I know a few people who are truck drivers and one of them came upon a "dent and crush" dilemma where a few cases in the truck had damaged boxes.

I guess the protocol for their company is that damaged goods (if under a certain percentage) are covered under their insurance and the company has to pay for those items anyhow. So they sometimes give those damaged goods to the truckers because they can't sell them but they have "bought them" because the company has damaged them... 

ANYHOW... So the thing is I was offered a few cases of "Welch's Grape Juice with Fiber". I looked up the ingredients and this is what I found...

INGREDIENTS: GRAPE JUICE FROM CONCENTRATE (FILTERED WATER, GRAPE JUICE CONCENTRATE), GRAPE JUICE, MALTODEXTRIN (DIETARY FIBER), ASCORBIC ACID (VITAMIN C); NO ARTIFICIAL FLAVORS OR COLORS ADDED.

I'm just wondering if anyone knew if Maltodextrin would be a problem for wine making... If not, I just scored myself 16 (64oz) bottles of juice for free...

Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## Julie (Apr 16, 2010)

Daisy317 said:


> So I know a few people who are truck drivers and one of them came upon a "dent and crush" dilemma where a few cases in the truck had damaged boxes.
> 
> I guess the protocol for their company is that damaged goods (if under a certain percentage) are covered under their insurance and the company has to pay for those items anyhow. So they sometimes give those damaged goods to the truckers because they can't sell them but they have "bought them" because the company has damaged them...
> 
> ...



I'm not sure what Maltodextrin would do but hey it's free, make wine!


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 16, 2010)

Maltodextrin is sweetener. Make wine girl.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 16, 2010)

Fiber wine. You Go Girl! Keep a record of all that you do in case you want to replicate it again during the next batch of damaged goods.


----------



## Malkore (Apr 16, 2010)

maltodextrin is a sugar but its not a sweetner as its 10 times LESS sweet than table sugar

maltodextrin won't ferment, and is used in beer making (sometimes) to add some body back to a thin/too dry beer, without adding noticable sweetness.


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 16, 2010)

Malkore said:


> maltodextrin is a sugar but its not a sweetner as its 10 times LESS sweet than table sugar
> 
> *maltodextrin won't ferment, and is used in beer making* (sometimes) to add some body back to a thin/too dry beer, without adding noticable sweetness.



So does that mean that it's not good for wine making or that it won't make a difference?


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Apr 16, 2010)

Daisy317 said:


> So does that mean that it's not good for wine making or that it won't make a difference?


Dont believe it will hurt one bit but drinking to much could have you running


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 16, 2010)

I'd drink the first bottle close to the bathroom, just in case.


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 17, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> I'd drink the first bottle close to the bathroom, just in case.




That is the VERBAL warning that I gave the recipients of our Hard Cider. I didn't put it on the bottle though....heheheh


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 17, 2010)

Maybe I'll call it "colon cleanse concord" 
​
Thanks everyone for the thoughts! I won't be making this one right away (as I have other plans first) but I'll keep ya posted!


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Apr 17, 2010)

Daisy317 said:


> Maybe I'll call it "colon cleanse concord"
> ​
> Thanks everyone for the thoughts! I won't be making this one right away (as I have other plans first) but I'll keep ya posted!


   Maybe you can market it


----------



## ohbeary (Apr 17, 2010)

er OK, damaged cartons, as long as the damage is recent no real worries, dietary fibre!, ooh could be oat fibre(cheap and easy to get but could cause cloudiness, could well be "methyl ethyl cellulose" essentially wood pulp, fantastic for increasing volume and stability in baked good's and meringues and should not hamper fermentation, may even aid clearing.
Concorde!, oh! my! alarmbells ringing!, to my palate this is not for fermenting, a very nice drink as is but way too scented for wine making.


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 17, 2010)

ohbeary said:


> er OK, damaged cartons, as long as the damage is recent no real worries, dietary fibre!, ooh could be oat fibre(cheap and easy to get but could cause cloudiness, could well be "methyl ethyl cellulose" essentially wood pulp, fantastic for increasing volume and stability in baked good's and meringues and should not hamper fermentation, may even aid clearing.
> Concorde!, oh! my! alarmbells ringing!, to my palate this is not for fermenting, a very nice drink as is but way too scented for wine making.



HUH? This reply was hard to follow... 

The bottles were not damaged, the corner of the boxes got "smooshed"... Shouldn't be any problems with the juice...

This stuff is just the regular Welch's purple grape juice (which people make wine out of all the time). The only difference is that it has fiber in it.


----------



## ohbeary (Apr 18, 2010)

, sorry Daisy went on a bit there, got carried away with m'self "dietary fibre" appears in all sorts of food stuffs in a variety of guises, working in the food industry we become aware of a lot of additives that thicken, extend/pad out or improve! products.
Personally I am not keen on Welches Purple Grape juice for fermenting the gallon I am trying at the moment has a strange scented smell which I hope will dissipate with time.


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 18, 2010)

ohbeary said:


> , sorry Daisy went on a bit there, got carried away with m'self "dietary fibre" appears in all sorts of food stuffs in a variety of guises, working in the food industry we become aware of a lot of additives that thicken, extend/pad out or improve! products.
> Personally I am not keen on Welches Purple Grape juice for fermenting the gallon I am trying at the moment has a strange scented smell which I hope will dissipate with time.



Ok, I think I gotcha now! 

I haven't had problems with the Welch's concentrate in the past so I figure I'm just going to give this a shot because I'm out very little money even if it doesn't work. 

Thanks for the input


----------



## ohbeary (Apr 18, 2010)

He he, fermenting wines thankfully seldom smell like they will eventually taste, I have high hopes of my purple grape, it had better taste good eventually


----------

